# تساؤل عن كيفية دوبان مانع الرغوة؟



## kookoo (2 فبراير 2012)

عايزة اعرف ادوب مانع الرغوة البودر ازاى هل بيدوب فى الماء الساخن لانه مش بيدوب فى الماء البارد ...................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## العجمىى (3 فبراير 2012)

بالماء الساخن او البارد بس بيخد وقت فى البارد وممكن بالايزوبانول


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (27 أبريل 2012)

ممكن أضافة مانع رغوة بودر لمسحوق الغسيل بودر لتحويلة الي اتوماتك نرجو التصحيح


----------



## chem1982 (27 أبريل 2012)

النسب التركيبة في الفل اوتوماتيك مختلفة تماما عن العادي


----------

